# Clothes at Garage Sales



## debodun (May 12, 2017)

In our recent community-wide garage sale, I noticed the neighbors across the street had clothing out for sale. People stopping there were fighting over them. Nobody even looked at what I had. I also was wondering why people will buy baby and kid's clothes at a garage sale but no one buts adult clothes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 12, 2017)

Maybe because most people know their kids sizes but for themselves  aren't sure if it will fit them or once they have it on will like the  style. As for me,if I like it I buy it. It is usually dirt cheap anyway  so if it doesn't fit,no great loss. Sometimes I get buttons off of the  item or resell it at my own sale if possible.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 14, 2017)

Kids outgrow clothing quickly, so much of it can be almost like new.  Adults are more likely to wear it out or get tired of it.  Were you selling like new, fashionable clothing?


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Adults are more likely to wear it out or get tired of it.  Were you selling like new, fashionable clothing?



It's used clothing and it was probably fashionable in the 1970s. Here are a few samples:


----------

